# Inexpensive CNC Router tables.



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Recently, A friend on Twitter asked me if I knew of any inexpensive CNC routers tables. I asked him what his budget was and he said between $500 and $1000. I didn't think it could be done but...... I was wrong. Here is what I found. I hope it helps someone get started.

Bill

Inexpensive CNC router tables that won't break the budget. -


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I see lots of intros asking about CNCs Bill so this is handy info. There are some other questions that go with this such as how hard is it to learn how to use the software? Is there a software that is considered the best and does any software work with all machines?


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I see lots of intros asking about CNCs Bill so this is handy info. There are some other questions that go with this such as how hard is it to learn how to use the software? Is there a software that is considered the best and does any software work with all machines?


Chuck,

I am glad you liked the information. Usually I research longer before writing a blog post. I did the entire post and research yesterday. I have no idea if any of the machines are durable but I know they all work.

A: Regarding Software: 

There are 3 main type of software that are needed in a CNC process. Some software can combine one or more of these functions so just be aware of that.

Types of software:
1. CAD
2. CAM
3. Control

Examples of each type
1. Autocad, Solidworks, Geomagic Design, Sketchup.
2. Vectric Aspire, Bobcad, OneCNC, Mastercam, Meshcam, (many more).
3. Mach3, LinuxCNC, Carbidemotion, (other proprietary titles).

Workflow:
Design the part in CAD or in a package like Aspire or Mastercam which also have CAD built in. Create the tool path in CAM and create the G-code. Load the Gcode into a control program like Mach3. Cut your part.

Q:How hard is the software to learn? 

A: It depends on the software. People have their favorites and I am no exception. If you want to know my personal favorite send me a direct message and I will tell you. I don't think it is fair for me to call one program the best because not every piece of software meet everyone's needs. I will say that every piece of software listed above is someone's favorite. ;-)

Q: Does any software work with every machine? 

A: The scientific answer is no. The real world answer is, if it reads/creates G-code and the machine controller accepts g-code, chances are good that it will work as long as the proper post processor is used. Whewwww.

Clear as mud?

I did a blog post about CNC design software a about a year and a half ago. It focuses on Vectric software. I need to do a post about software from other brands as well. 

CNC SIGN PROJECTS - CNC DESIGN SOFTWARE -

Hope this is helpful.

Bill


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I'll keep this handy for when newbies ask those questions. I didn't know the answers to them. Thanks Bill.


----------



## Bryan Rocker (Jul 10, 2014)

Great information! I have been watching the cnc market for some time and yes there are less expensive ones but many of them have poor to unusable tolerances.

Thanks for your reviews....

Bryan


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Bryan Rocker said:


> Great information! I have been watching the cnc market for some time and yes there are less expensive ones but many of them have poor to unusable tolerances.
> 
> Thanks for your reviews....
> 
> Bryan


Bryan,

You are welcome. However, I want you to be aware that I don't personally own any of those kits. I made my own. These just look good and most fit in the market that my friend was looking.

Personally, if I had the money I would invest in a bigger, more sold machine to star. That way there is no upgrade cost later when you decide that CNC is really for you. Also the more professionally built machines have better resale prices.

Bill


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Great CNC information, Bill. Thanks for posting it in a way us CNC-challenged folks can understand. Good reports.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great article, Bill.

Thanks for posting.

Subscribed for future reference.....


----------



## Bryan Rocker (Jul 10, 2014)

Agreed, that is why after some long discussions my wife and I have decided that the minimum size we need is a 4x4, a 2x3 might get the job done but not all the time. Unfortunately that drives you in to the more expensive realm.........


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Good info, Bill. I got a little confused reading the following description...



> The Digirout 200 is a small CNC router table with a two foot square cutting area. This router comes as a *cat* and must be assembled by the owner. The construction is mostly aluminum extrusion and powder coated steel parts. *It includes an aluminum T-Slot table to make a living down your work-piece easier.* It is designed to work with a Porter Cable 892 router and mount And will cut at 100 inches per minute. At roughly $2100 for the kit you will have close to $3000 invested including software.


Ha ha, your proof reader must have been out to lunch. Just kidding.

I wish I had room for a CNC. I think I would really like it.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks for the post Bill.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

MT Stringer said:


> Good info, Bill. I got a little confused reading the following description...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahahahaha. Thanks for the proof read. I will get after those pesky spelling errors. BTW, I used Speech recognition to dictate the post. I should have checked it before posting.

Bill


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

bgriggs said:


> Hahahahaha. Thanks for the proof read. I will get after those pesky spelling errors. BTW, I used Speech recognition to dictate the post. I should have checked it before posting.
> 
> Bill


It seems the older I get, the worse my typing skills have become. :sad:

There are times, the spell checker just throws her hands up! :laugh:


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

I read the article and it seems like every one was over $1000 after you got all the parts to get it running and then you still need a cam program


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

fixtureman said:


> I read the article and it seems like every one was over $1000 after you got all the parts to get it running and then you still need a cam program


Actually two of the routers came in at just $1000. The Shapeoko and the CNC Carving Machine.

The real point of the article is to get people to set a realistic goal when making a tool purchase. The reality is that once you have the router table, computer, software and hardware, you still need tooling. This is a point that most people forget until after the purchase is made.

I remember a friend saving up to buy a table saw. It took him 6 months to save. Then once he got it he continued to spend money on Dado cutters, hold downs, extension tables, jigs, etc. etc. etc. 

Frankly I think that the accessories for a tool often cost as much or more than the tool.

Bill


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

$200 to $300 will buy you a router. It won't buy very many bits.


----------

